
Permazen: Language-Natural Persistence Layer for Java - emadehsan
https://github.com/permazen/permazen
======
excursionist
A lot of big claims and business-y talk in this README, but overall pretty
vague and ambiguous. Reading this didn't really give me an understanding of
why I would use this over say hibernate or jooq.. the getting started 'hello
world' example looks almost identical to hibernate. Claims about 'Query
performance transparency', 'Data store independence', 'Structural schema
changes' also seem far fetched and at odds with each other...

------
tmilard
I read the slides in the web site of Permazen... It really looks like a good
and light solution persistence wize !

I am actually having difficulties with JPA on borh : \- the configuration
side, \- And because it gives the persistence layer to another tool (Sql
tool).

Permazen looks like a cute solution for (so many) Small projets with only less
then 16 Tables to persist.

Thierry

------
mrkeen
> A rigorously defined, modular key/value API with adapters for multiple
> database technologies

> A way to make your application portable across different database
> technologies

> Data store independence Are we restricted to using only a specific type of
> database technology, or can virtually any database technology be used by
> implementing a simple API, making it easy to change later if needed?

I do not want one of my storage implementations promoting itself to be the
master of all other storage implementations. To put it another way, I will not
_depend_ upon Permazen to provide _independence_.

Storage solutions need to be able to hide behind something like `Future<V>
put(K k, V v)` or get out of the way.

------
dgreensp
Is there anything inspired by this in JavaScript land?

------
gvv
Am I the only one who read Natural Language Processing then found it's about
something totally different?

